# Preserving Bread



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's my issue.

I don't like store bought bread. I don't have a lot of time though.

I bake on Sunday and by Wednesday most of the bread has gone stale. 

Is there anything I can add to the recipe to keep it from turning so quickly? 

I'm thinking a humectant, honey, molasses, something like that, but I wanted to see if anyone has tried it.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

You're probably not putting the preservatives in your bread like the big companies do. I'll ask my wife if there is anything to add to get it to last longer. When she bakes it don't last long enough to mold or go stale.


----------



## hippy (Mar 23, 2012)

We usually keep it in the fridge. It has always lasted us at least 2 weeks that way. We have also froze some too. We wrap the ones in the freezer in tinfoil then in plastic wrap in a ziplock. After we let it thaw it still tastes great. Hope this helps.


----------



## HillbillyPrep (Mar 24, 2012)

hippy, that is spooky, my wife just told me the same thing. I was getting ready to post it when I read yours. Whoa!


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

We've eaten homemade bread exclusively for some time now and oooh yeah... have seen my share of green, white and black fuzzies. Stale is solved by toasting...we eat a lot of toast.  As far as natural "preservatives" using honey as the sweetener does seem to help keep bread from molding as quickly, as does refrigeration (and freezing). I bake a fair amount of sourdough bread and it seems to last longer before the fuzzies appear. In the hot humid summer, bread goes in the fridge the next day, although some loaves barely last until cool.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are baking more than one loaf at a time, then you should but the remaining straight in the freezer until you are ready to use it. The one you are using should be stored in the fridge.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I dunno how many of you have heard of Dave's Killer Bread, but it has limited preservatives in it and for long term storage (such as when a store doesn't feel the product will move quick enough) they freeze it. I have probably 10 loaves in my freezer right now. It's frozen right in the bread bag and we simply defrost in the fridge overnight then it goes into the bread drawer.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I bake bread, I make 5 loaves at a time. When it comes out of the oven, I put it immediately into ziplock bags, "Zip Lock" brand bags can take the heat and not melt.

After the bread has cooled, I remove it and let it "dry" for about 15 - 20 minutes then either dry the condensation out of the bags or put the loaves into new ones. 

My bread will generally last almost week, in bags on the counter, before it starts to gets fuzzy. In the fridge, I'm sure it would last considerably longer.

The only thing in my bread besides flour, water, salt and yeast is a few spoonfulls of sugar for the yeast to eat.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You could do what I've done before.. make the bread to the point of the second rise. but instead of letting it rise I make it into what shape I want(rolls/loaf etc) and freeze asap.. wrapped in a couple layers of plastic wrap and then freeze and then vac pack.. then when you want some you just grease the pan and grease or butter the frozen bread and pop it in the pan and let it rise.. ( usually about two to three hours in warm area or in summer) then when it has risen to double the size you just bake like normal.
Biscuits can be frozen the same way.. just make like you are going to normally and then freeze half, wrapped well.. just take out and put on lightly greased pan and let them sit for at least an hour and then bake like normal..
Just a thought for those who make their own breads.
To me putting bread in the freezer or fridge changes how it tastes and feels texture wise so most of it tends to be toasted or grilled like grilled cheese or made into french toast or egg casserole.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Austin, are you implying that an unsliced loaf goes stale? I was thinking along the same line as Emerald(not from experience), only refrigerating the dough. I've seen it done at the store but don't know the particulars. If it only starts to go stale after you bust into it, no pun intended, would a de-oxygenator packet(can't recall the real word) in your bread basket help?


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember having to freeze store bought bread if more than one loaf was brought home because of mold. Nowadays, it seems to last forever. Makes you Wonder...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

JoKing said:


> Austin, are you implying that an unsliced loaf goes stale? I was thinking along the same line as Emerald(not from experience), only refrigerating the dough. I've seen it done at the store but don't know the particulars. If it only starts to go stale after you bust into it, no pun intended, would a de-oxygenator packet(can't recall the real word) in your bread basket help?


It does. I'm refining some recipes and do large batches, so it can sit for some time. I'm love bread, but I don't eat it everyday. It has a tendency to go stale after a few days.



JoKing said:


> I remember having to freeze store bought bread if more than one loaf was brought home because of mold. Nowadays, it seems to last forever. Makes you Wonder...


It does. That's one of the reasons I stopped eating it.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

There was an article with recipe in M.E.N. a couple of years ago that had bread in 5 minutes a day. I finally did buy the book Artisan Bread in Five Minutes. 

This might b an avenue for you.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm thinking it will be. 

I need to find a method that cuts down on my kitchen time and allows me to bake every few days.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Austin said:


> I'm thinking it will be.
> 
> I need to find a method that cuts down on my kitchen time and allows me to bake every few days.


Takes a couple of minutes to mix the dough. Let it sit for 2 hours and then you can either bake some or put it all in the frig and pull off a hunk when ever you get ready to have bread.

I believe somewhere online there is a link and it may be at Mothers website for the simple recipe. The book of course goes into more detail with loads of recipes.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Austin, we were talking about this bread a while ago. It is really a wonderful, easy recipe.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/my-daughter-called-today-4147/index2.html

http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/2...ues-to-create-a-great-loaf-in-5-minutes-a-day

(Yes, UncleJoe, I know it is frightening how much crap my brain holds )


----------



## hippy (Mar 23, 2012)

HillbillyPrep said:


> hippy, that is spooky, my wife just told me the same thing. I was getting ready to post it when I read yours. Whoa!


That is funny, must be the right thing to do.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Austin, we were talking about this bread a while ago. It is really a wonderful, easy recipe.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/my-daughter-called-today-4147/index2.html
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this over the weekend and see how it goes.


----------

